# So... have you ever wondered about the kiswb directory in PSdZdata?



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

FDL Information was inside CAFD files, not at KIS database


----------



## noble.beemer (Nov 2, 2021)

Thanks for the quick reply. Do you have any recommendation how to make cheat code sheet from "nothing=zero-base"?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

noble.beemer said:


> Is it possible to make cheat code list by digging kis.data ?
> Will you get to know which trimmed FDL label stands for what?


No. Need Untrimmed CAFD FIles.


----------



## youttiao (Mar 10, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. Need Untrimmed CAFD FIles.


Hi Shawn, is there any way to get an Untrimmed CAFD files? I know it's a bit impossible.

I'm digging in motorbikes swe files. Find that all bmw motorrad with TFT screen use the same kombi CAFD file 00004130
But different bikes get some UI differences, I want to figure them out inside the cafd fdl settings. 

My guess is, everytime Esys calculate the cafd file, the FDL settings is calculated by esys according to the kiswb database? is this correct?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

youttiao said:


> Hi Shawn, is there any way to get an Untrimmed CAFD files? I know it's a bit impossible.
> 
> I'm digging in motorbikes swe files. Find that all bmw motorrad with TFT screen use the same kombi CAFD file 00004130
> But different bikes get some UI differences, I want to figure them out inside the cafd fdl settings.
> ...


CAFD contains the Boolean Coding Logic employed during TAL Coding execution. I don't know anyway to get Untrimmed CAFD files. They are secured in BMW AG vault, and access is extremely limited and controlled.


----------



## youttiao (Mar 10, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> CAFD contains the Boolean Coding Logic employed during TAL Coding execution. I don't know anyway to get Untrimmed CAFD files. They are secured in BMW AG vault, and access is extremely limited and controlled.


Yes, so I was wondering these boolean coding logic is somewhere in the kiswb database?


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

there are no description that you need inside


----------



## youttiao (Mar 10, 2021)

uragan1987 said:


> there are no description that you need inside


Yes, I don't need description, just want to know the boolean settings of different bikes.
like the bms swfl logic, there is a table in the kis named 'BEGUEINSATZBEDINGUNG' stores every bms mapping logic


----------



## dargorbr (Jul 31, 2017)

uragan1987 said:


> i did a little update for KID_DB_READER.
> 
> 
> config file "conf.properties", you can save there you path to KIS database (file will be created at first start)
> ...


Hey there! Can you upload this file again? I'm not able to download it anymore


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dargorbr said:


> Hey there! Can you upload this file again? I'm not able to download it anymore


Use any Hyper SQL Database.


----------



## dargorbr (Jul 31, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Use any Hyper SQL Database.


Thank you Shawn! I'll get into it


----------



## martinux (8 mo ago)

Hi,

I know this thread is quite old, but maybe someone knows how to assign the vehicle type code to Pre-LCI or LCI models? 

Thank you!


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

Cant follow you, What you want?


----------



## martinux (8 mo ago)

uragan1987 said:


> Cant follow you, What you want?


I wanted to get all type codes and I was able to get them but now I can't sort them out correctly. For example, I would like to see that F01 with type code KM21 (730D ECE LL A) is a non-facelift, while F01 with type code YC81 (735D ECE LL A) is a facelift. Now I see them in one place without any separation. Maybe there is a table where would it be possible to divide type codes into LCI and PRE-LCI?


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

Entwicklungscodes







www.bimmerarchiv.de





Click on Model And check all type codes


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> Entwicklungscodes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are Entwicklungscodes, which are BMW Development Codes, and not Type Codes OP is asking about.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

martinux said:


> I wanted to get all type codes and I was able to get them but now I can't sort them out correctly. For example, I would like to see that F01 with type code KM21 (730D ECE LL A) is a non-facelift, while F01 with type code YC81 (735D ECE LL A) is a facelift. Now I see them in one place without any separation. Maybe there is a table where would it be possible to divide type codes into LCI and PRE-LCI?


I don't know any DB Table where Type Code is given and LCI is also specified.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

BMW Typenschlüssel KM21







www.bimmerarchiv.de












BMW Typenschlüssel YC81







www.bimmerarchiv.de





Compare this 2, and you will see (MUE) , its LCI
Without MUE, is the first Model


----------

